# quiver for hoyt satori



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Been shooting my hoyt satori a lot this year. After shooting my first 3d match with it a few week ago I finally feel confident enough to try my first traditional bow hunt with it this year. This puts me in need of a quiver for my 19" satori riser. Local shop is recommending I go with either a hoyt 2 pc arrow rack or a tightspot quiver. Looking for some reviews on these two options and I wouldn't mind some suggestions for other options to look at? The tightspot quiver does have the advantage of being able to remove it (which might be handy since I haven't shot the bow with a quiver). The hoyt quiver looks like a light compact setup but I've read some post about the hoyt quiver not working with the bigger broadheads (which shouldn't be a problem with the 4 blade magnus buzzcut I plan to use).


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

You won't have any problem with either quiver with those broadheads and to my notion both are excellent quivers. 

If you choose the Tightspot, I'd recommend a block secured to the riser that will accept AMO sight/quiver screws. or it will eat the finish of the bow where you bolt the quiver on. I use an old sight bar block on mine, then attache to the quivter to it.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Well my 2 piece Hoyt quiver is solid quality and without arrows very quiet.
It' s not designed properly for trad arrows IMO.
Gripper is to short length wise.Feathers (even 3 inch feathers, distance between each gripper should be increased) rub against each other and if not placed properly will make some sound.Foam cut outs are to big also letting the shafts rattle.Did fix this with some additional foam.The mounting didnt fit in the riser cut outs at all.I had to file em smaller.Kwikee 3 or 4 arrow quiver ,or the fairly simple tru glo 4 arrow quiver are cheaper better choices after my experience.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> You won't have any problem with either quiver with those broadheads and to my notion both are excellent quivers.
> 
> If you choose the Tightspot, I'd recommend a block secured to the riser that will accept AMO sight/quiver screws. or it will eat the finish of the bow where you bolt the quiver on. I use an old sight bar block on mine, then attache to the quivter to it.


Thanks for the tip on the Tightspot quiver.


----------



## TRUE HUNT (Nov 8, 2006)

I have the Hoyt 2 piece 4 arrow on my Tiburon and love it.


----------



## derekdiruz (Feb 26, 2018)

Pay attention to broadhead size and hood size. I have a tightspot and my zwickey stick out almost an inch. Go with something like a selway and be done with it lol 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd look into a strap on quiver like a big jim or selway. Something that you will be able to use on any of your bows. Because trust me...there will be more bows lol I use a bit jim 4 arrow with a kickback bracket on all my bows recurve or longbow. Also a selway bolt on my be same thread size as the Hoyt. But keep in mind a cheap $25 kwikee quiver will go on and off very well and are very good quivers. I use a 3 arrow model on my bow that has the bushings


----------



## njbowhntr (Jan 18, 2015)

Can never go wrong with the old Zwickey quiver. Only thing I use


----------



## njbowhntr (Jan 18, 2015)

Sorry, messed that up. Kwikee quiver.


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I found a good deal on used 2pc hoyt quiver. I'm going to give that a try if I don't like it I think I will try a tightspot or a selway next.


----------



## Philprop (Mar 7, 2015)

i use the Selway slide on 5 arrow on my satori, fits great and looks great.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Guess what quiver the pro shop sells. I don't blame them, they only know compounds. 

I probably have 10 bow quivers. The most adjustable is the tight spot. I mean it's adjustable very which way through Sunday. But like said the hood is made for compound broadheads. I have the 5 arrow and getting 4 - 160 Snuffers in it is a chore. Even with Zwickey's I'd take everything out of the hood and cut foam from a yoga block and cut it a half inch longer than the hood.

My favorite quiver is from Cherokee Slims. Custom made for your bow. I had to send him a picture of my bow and then he built it. About the same price as a Selway.


----------

